# Sally and Backyard Critters....



## N2TORTS (Aug 30, 2011)

Sally keeping an eye on the critters ....out back. Seems everyone was out so I grabbed the camera ....
Check out the " Albino" Praying Mantis .....

























JD~


----------



## african cake queen (Aug 30, 2011)

i love your critters! cute guys. lindy


----------



## lynnedit (Aug 30, 2011)

Sally is definitely on the alert!


----------



## 68merc (Aug 30, 2011)

I've had many alligator lizards over the years. I only wish I had them where I live!


----------



## AnthonyC (Aug 31, 2011)

It's like your own mini zoo!!


----------



## Turtle Guru (Aug 31, 2011)

alot of pets lol nice


----------



## jensgotfaith (Aug 31, 2011)

Sally is gorgeous as always! Great photos!


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 31, 2011)

Very cool, a lot of critters...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## Jacqui (Sep 1, 2011)

How old is Sally?


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 1, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> How old is Sally?



Sally is about 8 yrs old ......:shy:


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 1, 2011)

I have a parakeet right now and am thinking about getting a Cockatoo in the future. Does one have to be a really experienced keeper to get a bird like Sally? Tweets is my first bird and he has taught me a lot. So I've been thinking about getting a bigger bird and one like Sally would be my choice. I would wait until Tweets is gone first. But I am researching and trying to learn all I can first...

Great pictures too. My yard is like that, with snakes instead of frogs and lots of quail. Raccoons, coyotes and deer.


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 1, 2011)

maggie3fan said:


> I have a parakeet right now and am thinking about getting a Cockatoo in the future. Does one have to be a really experienced keeper to get a bird like Sally? Tweets is my first bird and he has taught me a lot. So I've been thinking about getting a bigger bird and one like Sally would be my choice. I would wait until Tweets is gone first. But I am researching and trying to learn all I can first...
> 
> Great pictures too. My yard is like that, with snakes instead of frogs and lots of quail. Raccoons, coyotes and deer.



Nice Maggie .... I could go on and on about owning a too' but two things .. right up front ..they are the most demanding for attention of all large birds ( parrots) but in trade also the most affectionate. So if you have lots of time to devote to your new "large bird" than a too' might just be your choice. They can be very loud , but Sally is exceptionally good.....and when she acts up is covered to silence her.
They are ultra smart .....and love to dance ......


JD~ N SALLY


----------



## Floof (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh my gosh. ALLIGATOR LIZARD! Aaah, I'm jealous... We don't have those out here, and even when I _am_ somewhere they're native to (like when we go visit family in Washington), I still can't find them, anywhere. I... Love... Alligator lizards!

Oh yeah--and excellent pictures, thanks for sharing. Sally is beautiful! She reminds me of a total firecracker of a cockatoo we had at my store for awhile, Daphne. Someone finally bought her around 3 months ago, and people still come in and ask where that big white bird went. LOL.



N2TORTS said:


> Nice Maggie .... I could go on and on about owning a too' but two things .. right up front ..they are the most demanding for attention of all large birds ( parrots) but in trade also the most affectionate. So if you have lots of time to devote to your new "large bird" than a too' might just be your choice. They can be very loud , but Sally is exceptionally good.....and when she acts up is covered to silence her.
> They are ultra smart .....and love to dance ......
> 
> 
> JD~ N SALLY



Hahaha. Just working at a pet store that usually has 1 cockatoo in at a time, I can attest to pretty much all of the above. We have a rose-breasted cockatoo in right now who is the single most amazing bird I have EVER met. He is so incredibly affectionate, and demanding! The moment his cage door opens, he's out and waiting for you to pick him up. His "seventh heaven" is when you're scratching his neck, even if it's just through the cage bars. He'll nibble, but he has never thought about biting--he's one bird that I trust a great deal, and this is saying something considering, 8 months ago, I was very nervous of birds and downright terrified of "big" birds.  This particular one isn't loud, either--but, then, I've been told the Rose-breasteds are a quieter 'too, so that probably has something to do with it. 

IMO the best bird in our store is that cockatoo. We have some other wonderful big birds, who all have their unique personalities, but none are quite so people-oriented (or as much of a clown!) as the cockatoos we've had in. Especially this Rose breast... (Can you tell? I'm in love with that bird!)


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 2, 2011)

What is their life span average?


----------

